# stock rims w/ drag tires



## Big Bob (Oct 31, 2008)

I was thinking of buying some used stock rims for my 06 and putting some slicks or drag tires on them just to use at the track which I would drive to about 7 miles away. Any advice would be helpful on some reasonably priced tires that I should buy, and what would be a good size. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Look into the NT555R or the BFG drag radials. 

Nitto 555R Drag radials comes in a 285/40R18, this would be a great size for the rear but Tire manufacturers recommend jumping up to a 9.5" wide wheel, at min. (10") is ideal.


----------

